# Metal patch kits safe over ceiling junction boxes?



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

There are covered ceiling junction boxes that were set to high, much less than 1/2" remains -- maybe 1/4".

Are the metal or aluminum patch kits safe to apply over top these?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Wal-Board-Tools-8-in-x-8-in-Drywall-Repair-Self-Adhesive-Wall-Patch-54-007/100403177?cm_mmc=Shopping%7cTHD%7cG%7c0%7cG-BASE-PLA-D22-BuildingMaterials%7c&gclid=CMjR3dzUls4CFYWDaQod2skOLw&gclsrc=aw.ds

I'm wondering about possible arcing, etc....


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

artinall said:


> There are covered ceiling junction boxes .......



Best opening line in a post so far today.:thumbup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh goodness...this has to be a joke!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It's a code violation to bury a junction box.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> It's a code violation to bury a junction box.


One would think that a "remodeling contractor" would know that.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

m1911 said:


> One would think that a "remodeling contractor" would know that.


 You would think some people would keep an open mind... but you are right, I admit, even if going strictly by the book here...

what if there are already 4 fixtures on the ceiling and then the two covered boxes? there are objects everywhere, it's dense with boxes and fixtures....

what alternatives are there -- how can access be made neat and tidy, which is what we are trying to do (now  )?

how is access defined? what if an object, known to 'mark the boxes' was placed overtop? 

who can define reasonable access? _the patch option was scrapped earlier today..._


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

They make box extenders for just such situations. 

Your idea of marking the box location would work if it's just being covered by fiberglass batts or the like, but it still has to be accessible with basically nothing but a screwdriver.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

They make round metal flat plates (no lip). Maybe that's the cleanest option. Our ace hardware has those completely flat ones, while other places only have the round plates with the raised edge.

I should mention that with flat plates, there's no recess for flat head screw heads, so it's a tradeoff. Either notice the screws with flat plates, or the raised plates with flat screw heads...whichever way you go.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Only clean option in my opionion...paint to match ceiling.

http://m.lowes.com/pd/CARLON-Round-Plastic-Electrical-Box-Cover/3127885


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Sounds like the sparkey put his chit in the wrong place .


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

m1911 said:


> One would think that a "remodeling contractor" would know that.


One would hope so, but after doing this for a long time that hope is long gone


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

rrk said:


> One would hope so, but after doing this for a long time that hope is long gone


 I've come across this a number of times, covered boxes. Which doesn't make it right.

Along with Romex pulled straight through the wallboard minus any box at all. Especially on over-sink fixtures where wall studs were 'in the way'.

_- When there is a voice that says "don't do it" you should always listen_. _Today I tried to stifle it._

BTW - calling my local drywall supply, who told me today that the metal patches were 'okay' to put over covered boxes. Only concern is where the job would be inspected. Besides this, the metal wouldn't pose any physical danger to the occupants, which is my #1 concern. (current from the box, etc.)

- Wanted to get another opinion from the pros here. Advice over the phone from "technical customer service" - you know how that goes.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

This reminds me of a time when I had the "oil burner emergency switch" in a stairway temporarily removed to get a new one (now serves as the HVAC or furnace switch). Painters taped and mudded over the open box, so I opened it back up that evening. Next day they did it again.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Aren't the splice kits approved to be buried in the wall? Remove the junction box, splice the lines, patch as you please

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

artinall said:


> BTW - calling my local drywall supply, who told me today that the metal patches were 'okay' to put over covered boxes. Only concern is where the job would be inspected. Besides this, the metal wouldn't pose any physical danger to the occupants, which is my #1 concern. (current from the box, etc.)


You asked a drywall supplier about an electrical question?


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

rblakes1 said:


> Aren't the splice kits approved to be buried in the wall? Remove the junction box, splice the lines, patch as you please
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




The technical quirk of those inline splice kits (as I understand it -- I'm not a spark) is that they have to be installed in a way that allows them to be fished out in the future. Can provide more detail if anyone's interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> It's a code violation to bury a junction box.


Even if it's dead?:whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

artinall said:


> Along with Romex pulled straight through the wallboard minus any box at all. Especially on over-sink fixtures where wall studs were 'in the way'.


If it's a direct wire fixture, it's fine.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> I should mention that with flat plates, there's no recess for flat head screw heads, so it's a tradeoff.


You can always bevel those holes.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Just make it simple...If you really concerned about this and you want to do it right...just call electrical inspector and you will get your answer.:thumbsup:


----------

